# out of country



## Haychuckie (Jan 10, 2020)

anyone have any problems getting they're products from other countries? I have 2 that's been sitting in NY for days, 1 since the 30th.. 2 different countries. 1 since the 6th.. think I should write them off as a loss??


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Contact your source or a rep.Need to be careful where this thread is headed .-Thanks-OD


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 10, 2020)

I guess I should've read the rules first ... lol... my bad, wont happen again


----------

